# die from exhaustion in the first fatalities



## hhtt

"Two climbers, an American and a Swiss, *die from exhaustion in the first fatalities* on Everest this year."

"Die from exhaustion in the first fatalities" in Türkçe karşılığı ne olabilir?


----------



## analeeh

I can't think of a translation in Turkish, but these are two separate phrases. You can understand it like this:

'Two climbers died from exhaustion, _becoming the first fatalities _on Everest this year.'


----------



## Şafak

İngilizceden Türkçeye çevirmeye calışacağım. 

'Everest'teki bu yıl ilk ölümler olarak iki dağcı yorgunluktan öldü'


----------



## Rallino

Şafak said:


> İngilizceden Türkçeye çevirmeye calışacağım.
> 
> 'Everest'teki bu yıl ilk ölümler olarak iki dağcı yorgunluktan öldü'


"X'teki Y" formatındaki yapılarda araya başka sözcük(ler) koymak çok güzel olmuyor.
_Bu yıl Everest'teki ilk ölümler _
_Everest'te bu yılki ilk ölümler _

"İlk ölümler olarak" dil bilgisi bakımından doğru ama böyle demeyiz pek.  Bu cümle, haberlerde büyük olasılıkla şöyle geçer: "_Everest'ten bu yılki ilk ölüm haberi, yorgunluktan hayatını kaybeden iki dağcıdan geldi" _


----------



## misi2991

Everest'te bitkinlik nedeniyle yaşamını yitiren iki dağcı bu yılın ilk kurbanları oldu.

Veya şöyle ikiye de bölünebilir:
Everest bu yıl ilk kurbanlarını verdi. İki dağcı bitkinlik nedeniyle yaşamını yitirdi.


----------



## Şafak

Rallino said:


> "X'teki Y" formatındaki yapılarda araya başka sözcük(ler) koymak çok güzel olmuyor.
> _Bu yıl Everest'teki ilk ölümler _
> _Everest'te bu yılki ilk ölümler _
> 
> "İlk ölümler olarak" dil bilgisi bakımından doğru ama böyle demeyiz pek.  Bu cümle, haberlerde büyük olasılıkla şöyle geçer: "_Everest'ten bu yılki ilk ölüm haberi, yorgunluktan hayatını kaybeden iki dağcıdan geldi" _


Sana çok teşekkür ederim.
Kendimi böyle ifade etmek için türkçemin o kadar iyi olmadığını tabii biliyorsun.    Kesinlikle böyle cümle yapamadım.


----------

